# How many sqft per dwarf goat?



## FLChick (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone!   I am a newbie here.  I am getting ready to build a stall and pen for two nigerian goats and I wanted to know how much room they need.  I haven't run across this answer yet.  My husband will build this week and before he does, I wanted to make sure that we are building a proper size home for them to live comfortably in.

Many thanks!!


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

From:
http://www.nigeriandwarfdairygoats.com/faq.html#space



> How much space do Nigerian dwarves require?
> 
> Nigerian dwarves only require 1/3 to 1/4 the amount of space and feed as the standard size dairy goats. The number of goats you can keep in an area really depends on how much hay you want to feed and how you feel about dewormers. If we keep four bucks in a 64X64-foot pen, they will eat down all the grass, which isn't a problem if we're willing to feed them a couple flakes of hay every day. (We have since added additional buck pens of the same size, so they can be rotated.) Our does never get hay while outside in the summertime, because they are in a 2-acre pasture, which has so much grass, we have to cut it!
> 
> ...


----------



## L&L Ranch (Aug 5, 2012)

how much land are we talking about 1/2 a acre can house up to a maxuim of 1 to 6 dwarfs stalls i build stalls 6x6 4 ft high for each goat but for bucks i build them  6x7 6 ft high


----------

